# cutco



## larry d (Aug 23, 2015)

I've used Cutco knifes for years in and around the kitchen and away from home and are great. stay sharpe ..  every knife they made that i have is worth it..  more than 25 yrs and counting..


----------



## grande (May 14, 2014)

Tell us more, larry d... do you have that shiz for sale?


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Oh snap!

Grande, you scared him off before we could have any fun with him.....


----------



## grande (May 14, 2014)

I try and bait him & look what happens.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Now look what you've done!

He was just about to tell us that if we bought $200.00 worth of knives we would get the kitchen shears--worth $65.00 for free.


Shee-it, I tell my d/washers and prep cooks to get their knives at Ikea, a whole lot better, and a whole lot cheaper. Then again Victorinox or Mac is a whole lot better and a whole lot cheaper than crudco.....


----------



## galley swiller (May 29, 2013)

You tell your d/washers to get their knives at Ikea?

What are the d/washers doing with those knives? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/eek.gif

GS


----------



## grisel (Aug 25, 2015)

Geez, really???? I'm not a vendor, but I purchased Cutco knives a long, long time ago. They are as sharp today as when the day they arrived.

I would never sell them, but I can boast about them. I bought them because I know many who have owned them for years as well, and frankly, I really don't know how to sharpen them. Expensive, but worth it. Too bad they have a bad rep regarding rip offs.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Peeling onions, cutting potatoes.

Prep cooks split squash, cut watermelon, peel fruit (melons, pineapple, etc)

Now, the cooks, thats a different story, and they usually have their own knives for fine cuts and meat prep.

In other words, horses for courses.

The Ikea knife isn't all that bad for the money: A rigid blade that doesn't flex or squirm (important when splitting or peeling squash), comfortable handles, and easy to sharpen.

One caveat about any mnfctr. that claims knives never need sharpening:
Would you trust a car mnfctr that said their cars never needed oil changes or brake pads never needed replacing?

A knife will get dull when you use it often enough. This has nothing to do with quality. You can have heavy serrations in the blade to substitute for sharpening, but this leaves heavy scars in the food you're cutting, and poor control.


Most of us on this site will not endorse Cutco knives for the simple reason that they are waaaaay overpriced for the quality. A lot of this has to do with how Cutco chooses to sell their knives.


----------



## harrisonh (Jan 20, 2013)

No other way to put it. Cutco are junk, Not just poor value, poor period.

440 A is not good for anything but a camping knife or a "beater". No chef would have more than 1 or2. And yes, ive got one for scraping bones. Once you've used super A or s35vn or even a halfway decent steel like vg10 you'll never be serious about 440A. If you want to embarrass yourself by all means say anything positive about cutco here. If you want to impress with cutco the only way would be do it with someone who is not a professional or someone who has never used a good knife. you say that you are an entropreneur and you enjoy helping other people be sucessfil. Sounds like a multilevel marketer.
NO chef EVER think cutco is anything but CRUD. 

Ikea used to have a pretty good knife called slitbar but you can't get them online and now only certain locations. But I know the point was that even a Ikea knife is better than crudco. I agree. Even the "house" knives are better


----------



## harrisonh (Jan 20, 2013)

Larry has only made ONE post and it's to praise crudco


----------



## lagom (Sep 5, 2012)

Havent seen any knives in Ikea in the last month here and unfortunatly dont think we will again.


----------



## happyhobby (Aug 18, 2015)

I am a newbie home cook, my knives are a mix of tramontina, and Kershaw disposable.

I was at a upper middle class city street fair, music, overpriced drinks and food, and lots of roofing and laser vein removal sales booths.

Cutco had a huge sales operation running. I already knew the opinions from lurking here--but holy crud. The knives felt cheap. Cheap and poor handle feel. I think my disposable Kershaws are better made.

Did Cutco use to be better at one time?


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

There are refrigerators from the '50's that are still running today, while the average lifespan of a typical fridge today is about 6 years, I just had a Fridgidaire go after 5.

But I'm inclined to believe cutco has always been what it is.

Rick


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

I suspect that is true too. It's not far fetched that one of the ways they keep their costs/ prices under control is by never evolving their product line. 

At our county fair there are 3 large Cutco booths. There seems to be sufficient interest and sales to have made that possible year after year after year.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

3 booths in one fair, wow.  MA must be virgin territory for them as it seems here we only have the occasional college student trying to sell to friends and family.


----------



## harrisonh (Jan 20, 2013)

cut co has changed their handles a little bit, The old ones had handles that were kinda like someone with a small hand took a lump of clay, squeezed it and copied it in plastic. Except for being a little small, this was actually comfortable. The new handles have kind of a diamond shaped ball that fits in the cup of the hand. The material the handles are made of appears a little more durable.
And yes, cutco handles are designed for people using the "baseball grip" not the pinch grip. This is one reason why chef's instantly dislike them but then, they feel the steel.

Cutcos have always used 440A steel. Which means any claims that they are "as sharp as when they were first purchased" is a complete fallacy. I'd literally have to shapen it (not just hone it) daily. This is not just "opinion".  It's simple physics, simple chemistry. 440A does not stay sharp, even when it's tempered well. SCIENCE. No matter how much you wish, the laws of nature don't suspend themselves once it reaches your kitchen door.
440A is very mediocre steel. My granddaughter is just over 3 years old and even her knife has better steel than a cutco has. Her's is AUS8 which is about the equivalent or just slightly better than a 440B steel. Cutcos are stamped. In the old days forged knives were usually superior and stronger. Today that difference has blurred or disappeared.

The difference is that 50 years ago, most people never had knives made with even halfway decent steel. Now days, even a Walmart brand of knife like a Hampton Forge has 440A. Back then most handles were wood or bakelite so by comparison crapco did have a decent handle. Now days even a Walmart knife has a decent handle. It's not that cutco has gotten worse (actually they're a little better fit nd finish, a little more ergonomic). It's that even bargain store quality has gotten as good as they are at one tenth the price. If you want to make everyone think you're foolish, get cutco. If you want cutco quality and save money go to target or Walmart. If you want to impress people with the quality of your equipment, get something else.

Again, I find it hilarious that a 3 1/2 year old has better steel in her knife than a crapco has.


----------

